# Modifier 50 - CPT is known to be a bi-lateral



## mmunoz21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi, if the CPT is known to be a bi-lateral procedure, is modifier 50 added to the CPT if only billing 1 unit?  example: 92567, 92553 & 92568 were billed without the modifier-50, under units only 1 per code.. per record these tests were performed bilaterally...... I'm having a brain-cramp...LOL


----------



## LScottCPC (Sep 22, 2009)

The guidelines above those codes state to use mod -52 if only one ear is done as opposed to the norm of both ears.  Mod -50 wouldn't have to be used if this is already considered a bilateral procedure, the one unit that was billed would include both ears.  Hope this helps!


----------



## mmunoz21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*mod 50*

That's what I thought, there is no need to put the mod since the CPT is already considered a bilateral code.... thanks


----------

